# I hate going to the dentist



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Went to the dentist. All went fine they had to fix a cavity .. Half an hour worth of work and hours worth of numbness .. Why cant they make a shot that dont take so long to go away ? Just sucks.. 

Ok rant over



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ended up with a root canal last time I Went... sucked.. $1500 down the drain. Would have bought a lot of pistols, ammo, both, fishing stuff.... lots stuff mo better than a tooth.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I get a kick out of making people laugh after they've been at the dentist. Their faces look distorted and they drool


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Last time i had major work we pulled my wisdom teeth . And the teeth in front of them . They wanted to root canal both of the back teeth and save them after they pulled the wisdoms , but it was too much money for me ... So i said pull them.. And put that money towards the wheelers ... Almost forgot your mean D



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I just had a old crown crack and needed a new one 1300 and went ahead and had em cleaned since it was time for my 6 month cleaning and glad it is over with I hate being at the dentist they seem to always find something lol.....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i was out mowing the yard after the numbness wore off ,the dentist called and asked if all was good . And if i had any pain.. So guess hes a perty good dentist ,i forgot he calls after hours to check on ya .. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I hate the dentist also , I am terrified of them , when I was a kid I went to the dentist one day and I was his last appointment of the day , he never went home that night , he went out to the reforestration north of the town I lived in , ran a hose from his muffler to the inside of his car and turned it on. Then 2 months later I went to a Orthodontist because I was supposed to get braces and he went home and shot his wife and 2 kids and is now in a rubber room somewhere . sooooo , since then I have always been afraid that if I go , they will go all postal or something after seeing me . 

And no my teeth are not that bad lol , some are just a little crooked . But I have a good dentist now , but I still dislike going to see him .


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I had a bad experience with the dentist when I was a kid. He wasn't gentle and frankly I'm not convinced he did what was best for the patient. Lots of fillings, teeth pulled etc. Because of that oral surgury and braces followed. Since I was about 13 I've learned to take really good care of my teeth. When you're on your 2nd...and last...real set you need to. 

...oh and Blue Beast, I'm really not that mean. Honest. It was just payback for all the times they teased me


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats ok big d . I know . My dentist when i was a kid would take the hook and poke down on your teeth real hard . Then guess what, next time there would be a cavity there. So now I've grown up got my own dentist and he's good . He don't preach at ya about what to eat and what not to eat. Still reminds ya to brush twice a day but thats normal. 




-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't been to the dentist in 6-8 years now. - Went through a LOT when I was younger, had too many teeth thus have had 13 pulled between two different sittings; the second time they pulled 2 top & 2 bottom plus went in the gums & pulled the ones that were coming in behind them. Then went through the expander in the roof of my mouth, then braces. 

Thankfully, my teeth have always been healthy though. Never had any cavities/etc. 

My wife on the other hand, goes every 3-4 months and has to have something filled/etc basically every other visit.


----------

